# Lynnfield, Massachusetts



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I am located in Lynnfield Mass and I'm looking for accounts or anoyone who needs a sub. Let me know if you need a contractor or a sub.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*Contact Me*

Contact Me send me a P.M. with contact number Thanks SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

*To snow and ice man*

Hey, I read you're post about looking for a sub, but I dont meet most of your requirements. If your still interested we can talk. Let me know.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*contact me*

Send me a contact number. I have a few people on the list. I will call you.
SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

*snow and ice man again*

I cant find a contact number in your profile, but if you want to email me at [email protected] I can send my number back to you.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*Contact Me*

Send me a P.M. from here


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

*pm...*

ok i'll definitly do that, just tell me how.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*snowplowing*

Click on my profile and you will see send a pirvate message. SNOWANDICEMAN

NOTE;


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*snowplowing*

Click on my profile and you will see send a pirvate message. SNOWANDICEMAN

NOTE;Your email address is not working


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry to seem like a moron but I can't even find that on your profile. I can email you my phone number if you'd like, but I'm not even going to be back in Mass til thursday, I'm in London right now.


----------



## Mass4x4fun (Nov 17, 2006)

Are you still looking to sub?


----------

